# Refillable Palette Alternatives



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm of the mindset that I rather spend $$$ on products and not empty palettes to hold products, so I'm looking for cheaper palette alternatives to the MAC 15-pan.  Has anyone used the ones from Stars Makeup Haven or even this site: Auraline Beauty Inc,brushes,eye shadow,palettes,PRIVATE LABEL,oem brushes,wholesale cosmetics - Empty Makeup Palettes (blk plastic case) 

If so, how do you like them?  How do you magnetize the non-magnetized palettes and do you find it difficult to pop shadows out, or move them around?  Thanks!


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 19, 2010)

I know how you feel. I have not tried the palettes from Auraline Beauty. I recently had the same problem and this is what I came up with for around $25. The Glam Shack


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_I know how you feel. I have not tried the palettes from Auraline Beauty. I recently had the same problem and this is what I came up with for around $25. The Glam Shack_

 
Thanks.  I've been using a combination of MAC 4-Pans and ELF 4-Pans (and 2 MAC 15-Pans) and I've just been labeling the ELF pans, but after doing a huge depot session and switching eye shadows all around, the palettes are no longer labeled, plus I'm running out of room for them, so it's time to upgrade to larger palettes.


----------



## gsbn (Aug 19, 2010)

Have you tried taking the divider out of the MAC palette? If you do that you can fit like 26 e/s in there instead of 15! HTH!


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 27, 2010)

Z palette at ACW


----------



## slick (Sep 29, 2010)

I have 2 of the 28 pan black cardboard palettes from Auraline.  Love them!  I like the cardboard ones better than the plastic ones with the foam insert.  The carboard ones are nice and sleek, they remind me of the UD Ammo and Wallpaper palettes, maybe a couple millimeters thicker.  I dunno, something about those foam inserts just irk me, lol.

The problem with Auraline is that they require a minimum purchase of $100 :/  Otherwise I would be ALL OVER their palettes!  If you can find them at a makeup trade show definitely get them there (that is where I got mine).

And honestly, the MAC palettes aren't that much more expensive than the alternatives out there, especially if you can pick one up at a MAC store.  After you account for shipping, then the alternatives aren't that much cheaper.  I do wish MAC had a 28 pan though!


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 29, 2010)

Is there a place on line to order the ELF palettes?  I also get palettes at Coastal Scents, they are inexpensive there and I can get brushes there too.


----------

